# How do I sell my DRI week?



## h500r (Mar 2, 2009)

*how to sell or get rid of this time share*

hi,
I am a diamond resorts club member
I have had this for 2 1/2 years
due to financial changes I cannot afford this anymore
how do I get out of this ?
diamond resorts will not tell me nothing
any help is appreiciated
thanks


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 2, 2009)

*Short Version*




h500r said:


> hi,
> I am a diamond resorts club member
> I have had this for 2 1/2 years
> due to financial changes I cannot afford this anymore
> ...


Diamond timeshare club membership cannot be resold.  When you quit, that's it. 

If you own a deeded timeshare somewhere as part of your club involvement, that can be sold off separately -- but the buyer can't use it for club trades into other timeshares without buying back into the club for big bux (but that's the new owner's problem). 

It's possible you're in some kind of Diamond timeshare trust not involving an actual deed.  In that case, who knows whether you have anything you can re-sell ? 

If you signed up for something the timeshare was selling for big bux & arranged to pay for that over time on the installment plan, then you'll have to pay that off before you can get out of whatever you actually own.  There's no way around paying off the debt you signed up for at the start, if that's how you got started in T*.*H*.*E*.* Club.

_Full Disclosure*:*_  We do not now nor have we ever previously belonged to T*.*H*.*E*.* Club or its forerunner, Club SunTerra.  All we know about it in its various semi-confusing forms is what the timeshare company's timeshare sellers have told us about it at various high-pressure sales pitches over the years, plus what we've been able to follow via ongoing discussions here at TUG-BBS.  T*.*H*.*E*.* Club is not our cup of tea, but there are plenty of folks out there who have had satisfactory experiences with it & like it just fine.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Purefct (Mar 2, 2009)

Away is correct, I'd like to add a bit:

First, how much do you owe on what you own?  
Second, what specifically do you own?
Third, Are you prepared to sell your unit at a loss?

Preparing yourself for the realities of buying direct from a developer and the current economic situation are critical to help you sell your unit.  If you paid $15,000 for a 5,000 point US Collections contract (also named DRUSC or Diamond Resorts US collection, formerly named SV1, CSV1, EPIC, or FL Trust) and you still owe $6,000, you will be selling that unit now for $500-$2,500.  The concept is kind of the same for any other contract you own that is DRI.  Please also remember that regardless of what people are advertising their units for, in all likelyhood they are being offered or agree to a value below their asking price, especially now.

Don't fall victim to any company claiming they can help get your unit sold for $10,000-$20,000, then pay them an upfront fee of $300-$1,200.  While some companies do provide valid services once you pay them, most do not.  Even the ones who provide the services are relying on convincing you there is a market in the higher price range even though it's unlikely they will help provide a buyer to buy at that high price.  They work very hard to make you believe you can sell your unit at an attractive price because they are just as motivated to convince you to pay them money as a developer is.

The key to selling your timeshare is looking at the full price range of similar or identical units on multiple web sites, learn how much web traffic they get to verify they have the volume of shoppers which helps indicate they are exposing you to buyers, do your best to pay as little as possible to minimize your risk of not actually selling, and price your unit low enought to attract buyers.  

Timeshares are more like a commodity on the resale market.  Developers have a professional staff and a captive buying audience when you buy direct.  They are better able to get the buyer excited and of course limit your ability to walk away to think about the purchase because they know if you THINK you will probably not buy.  On the resale market, buyers have a lot of time to think and comparison shop.  Owners are usually not professional trained sales staff and often only communicate via e-mail.  This limits their ability to influence the buyer using emotion or other such techniques of persuasion.  And the buyer can take all the time they want to think and shop for another unit. 

BTW,  I loved the flexibility and benefits of being in Club.  At least until DRI began limiting Club benefits (they say they aren't but I beg to differ), and the huge fee increases thes past few years.  I know a lot of owners prefer the simplicity of floating weeks use and it is my experince/concern/belief that every time a DRI owner in Club sells their contract THAT IS ONE LESS DRI CONTRACT IN CLUB.  But I still liked the Club features and with a combination of planning 8-13 moths in advance or last minute planning to get the discounts when units would come available I really enjoyed trips where we could stay 2-4 nights in different locations as well as 7-42 nights trips.  42 nights is the longest single reservation I've made and it's nice to not need to make 6 separate RCI or II reservations at a resort I don't own at as someone not in Club would have to do.


----------

